# [ssh] tentatives de connection douteuses (résolu)

## kopp

Voilà, je viens de voir dans mes logs plusieurs tentatives répétées de connection par ssh sur ma machine, toujours de la meme ip

Je me souviens qu'un post du genre avait été fait ici, mais je n'arrive plus à le retrouver 

Est ce dangereux ?

Comment tracer/trouver la provenance de l'ip ?

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 12 21:05:46 [sshd] Invalid user tony from 218.188.8.186
> 
> Jul 12 21:05:49 [sshd] Invalid user alice from 218.188.8.186
> 
> Jul 12 21:05:52 [sshd] Invalid user cvs from 218.188.8.186
> ...

 Last edited by kopp on Tue Jul 12, 2005 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

Pour tracer je sais pas mais ces tentatives sont monnaie-courante on dirait...  :Confused: 

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil aux logs de sshd l'autre jour, juste par curiosité et après avoir lu un post sur le forum networking & security et j'ai eu plein de tentatives de connctions du même genre. Y'a même un mec qui s'est acharné , il a du tester genre 300 noms d'utilisateurs différents avant d'abandonner...

Et avant ça je croyais naïvement que je ne serais jamais attaqué... :Rolling Eyes: 

Ca m'a tenté aussi de tracer mai quand tu vois le nombre de fois où ça arrive, je crois que ça vaut pas le coup, sinon tu peux paser ta vie à faire de la traque sur le net.  :Razz: 

A la limite, tu peux faire un whois sur l'IP et tu as le mail du FAI genre abuse@domainname et t'envoies un mail avec tes logs.  :Wink: 

Edit: Tiens, regarde, y'a à peine deux heures! encore! 

```
Jul 12 18:23:17 root sshd[11760]: Did not receive identification string from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:29:58 root sshd[11764]: Invalid user test from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:04 root sshd[11769]: Invalid user test from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:09 root sshd[11786]: Invalid user test from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:14 root sshd[11791]: Invalid user test from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:20 root sshd[11796]: Invalid user tester from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:25 root sshd[11801]: Invalid user testing from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:31 root sshd[11806]: Invalid user test from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:36 root sshd[11811]: Invalid user http from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:39 root sshd[11816]: Invalid user seba from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:42 root sshd[11821]: Invalid user sharon from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:45 root sshd[11826]: Invalid user ben from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:48 root sshd[11831]: Invalid user kia from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:30:51 root sshd[11836]: Invalid user joan from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:36:23 root sshd[11846]: Invalid user anonymous from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:36:27 root sshd[11851]: Invalid user passwd from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:36:35 root sshd[11856]: Invalid user chuck from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:36:45 root sshd[11861]: Invalid user darkman from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:36:52 root sshd[11866]: Invalid user hostmaster from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:36:58 root sshd[11871]: Invalid user jeffrey from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:05 root sshd[11876]: Invalid user loverd from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:12 root sshd[11881]: Invalid user eric from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:20 root sshd[11886]: Invalid user lauren from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:25 root sshd[11891]: Invalid user mark from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:34 root sshd[11896]: Invalid user sin from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:41 root sshd[11901]: Invalid user richer from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:49 root sshd[11906]: Invalid user fluffy from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:37:57 root sshd[11911]: Invalid user gold from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:38:04 root sshd[11916]: Invalid user tomcat from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:38:10 root sshd[11921]: Invalid user cosinus from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:38:18 root sshd[11926]: Invalid user httpd from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:38:25 root sshd[11931]: Invalid user squirrelmail from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:38:34 root sshd[11936]: Invalid user trash from 201.17.41.168

Jul 12 18:38:42 root sshd[11941]: Invalid user kent from 201.17.41.168
```

----------

## kopp

Lol ok... c'est la première fois que je le remarque

en esperant qu'il n'ait pas pu profiter d'une faille quelconque quelque part dans mon système pour autre chose

Tiens, du coup je remarque que j'ai pas whois sur ma machine  :Smile: 

Enfin, si c'est monnaie courrante, pas la peine de trop s'inquieter

Je devrais p'tet couper mon serveur ssh lorsque je sais qu'il ne sert à rien...

Au fait, c'est off, mais rester derrière le pc ça te nuit la notion du temps : c'était pas y a deux heures mais 4  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Bah les enfants vous pouvez fêter votre première agression par brute force!

edit : et oui coupez vos serveurs quand ils ne servent pas!Last edited by Enlight on Tue Jul 12, 2005 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je devrais p'tet couper mon serveur ssh lorsque je sais qu'il ne sert à rien...

 

C'est ce que je fais, sinon, tu peux faire passer le ssh sur un autre port que le 22 déjà et puis tu peux aussi interdire dese logger en root.

Au pire, si t'as à te logger en root, tu fais un su- après.  :Wink: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Au fait, c'est off, mais rester derrière le pc ça te nuit la notion du temps : c'était pas y a deux heures mais 4 

 

Oui c'est vrai on perd la notion du temps mais là, c'est mon routeur qui n'est pas à l'heure en fait.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bah les enfants vous pouvez fêter votre première agression par brute force!
> 
> edit : et oui coupez vos serveurs quand ils ne servent pas!

 

Alors c'est ça une attaque bruteforce? Je savais pas..

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Je devrais p'tet couper mon serveur ssh lorsque je sais qu'il ne sert à rien... 
> 
> C'est ce que je fais, sinon, tu peux faire passer le ssh sur un autre port que le 22 déjà et puis tu peux aussi interdire dese logger en root.
> 
> Au pire, si t'as à te logger en root, tu fais un su- après. 
> ...

 

Dans la mesure ou 99% des attaques commencent par un scanport, chnager le port d'écoute de ssh ça sert à nada!

edit oui brute force = d'inombrables tentatives de loginn et password, la votre était à base de dictionnaire. Vous pouvez emerger john the ripper pour vous faire une idée.

----------

## Adrien

[quote="Enlight"] *Adrien wrote:*   

> Dans la mesure ou 99% des attaques commencent par un scanport, chnager le port d'écoute de ssh ça sert à nada!

 

 :Sad:   Alors virer les échos icmp aussi!!!  :Very Happy: 

Mais pourquoi cherchent-ils à se logger en user? Pourquoi pas plutôt en root? c'est plus astucieux non? y'a juste un mot de passe à trouver..

----------

## kernelsensei

ben une fois que t'es user, devenir root c'est plus un gros probleme ...

----------

## kopp

Ah fun ... C'est désespérant ce genre de truc quand même...quel est l'interêt pour un type de rentrer sur ma machine ? a part voir quelques photos meme pas compromettante....

Sinon t'inquiète pas, j'avais directement désactivé le root login  :Smile: 

J'suis pas fou non plus  :Smile: 

Sinon kernel : plus un gros problème ? c'est à dire ?

je te file ma machine en user, tu peux te retrouver root sans forcer ?

(N'y vois aucune provocation ou arrogance, c'est juste une question, parceque ça fait peur  :Smile: )

----------

## spider312

mais ces attaques ne visent personne en particulier, elles sont faites au hasard en esperant trouver des trucs interessant, et au pire ça fait un relai pour un "hack" un peu plus violent, ou un zombi parmi des milliers qui peuvent servir à faire un DDOS sur une vraie machine, une chose est sure, ça finit souvent par un rm -rf / pour effacer les traces du passage, alors changez vos pass régulièrement et verifiez que tous vos utilisateur non-système n'ont pas de shell (/bin/false)

J'en ai des milliers des attaques comme ça chaque semaines (rapports quotidiens fairts avec logwatch) sur mes serveurs, on essaye, on essaye, et sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher :/

Pourquoi essayer des users et pas root ? les users peuvent être cons, le root l'est rarement, un root a rarement 12345678 ou azerty ou même root ou toor en password, alors qu'un user ... mieux vaut tester un dictionnaire d'une centaine de mots sur une centaine d'users qu'un vrai brute-force (genre essayer tous les password possibles de moins de 12 caractères en utilisant ASCII), bien plus rentable et plus court, et comme ça a été dit, une fois logué en user, si le kernel n'est pas over-patché, pas bien dur d'être root

----------

## LostControl

Vous pouvez utiliser Fail2Ban.

Ce soft surveille les fichiers de logs de SSH, Apache (par exemple) et bloque l'adresse IP pour un temps donné en cas d'erreurs de login répétées. Ca permet de bloquer les script kiddies tout en ayant un serveur accessible en SSH depuis l'extérieur  :Very Happy: 

Et comme le développeur est fan de Gentoo, y'a même des ebuilds  :Wink: 

Ca tourne sur mon serveur et ça m'a permis de bien diminuer la taille de mon fichier /var/log/pwdfail. Vous pouvez d'ailleurs essayer de vous connecter en SSH chez moi pour voir ce que ça donne  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## kopp

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Et comme le développeur est fan de Gentoo, y'a même des ebuilds 
> 
> 

 

Tu parles de toi à la troisième personne now ?

Et oui, j'ai vu dans un autre post en faisant des recherches que c'était de toi, de plus sur la page de projet de sourceforge, c'est marqué que c'est toi  :Wink: 

ahahaha propagande !!!!

Oui ben j'essaierai, vu qu'il y a des ebuilds, j'avais la flemme de m'en faire un  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu parles de toi à la troisième personne now ?

 

A merde démasqué  :Embarassed:  Je voulais passer pour un utilisateur satisfait du produit et qui le conseille aux autres  :Laughing:  Ca a foiré, honte à moi  :Crying or Very sad: 

Eh oui, c'est dur de faire connaitre sa petite application. Alors dès que l'occasion se présente, je fais de la pub même si j'aime pas trop ça  :Confused:  Mais bon, c'est le seul moyen d'arriver à plus de 3 downloads par mois  :Laughing: 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas à me contacter personnellement !

A+

----------

## Poischack

je n'ai pas ce fichier  /var/log/pwdfail ni même de log pour ssh (alors que sshd_config contient SyslogFacility AUTH, LogLevel INFO).

Comment activer ces log ? 

merci

----------

## [vector]

Comme je vais avoir besoin d'utiliser SHH hors de ma LAN (pour l'instant SSH est bloqué par le routeur), ça serait plus sécurisé d'utiliser une authentification par clé ?

----------

## LostControl

 *Poischack wrote:*   

> je n'ai pas ce fichier  /var/log/pwdfail ni même de log pour ssh (alors que sshd_config contient SyslogFacility AUTH, LogLevel INFO).
> 
> Comment activer ces log ?

 

Tu utilises quoi comme daemon de log ? Syslog-ng, metalog, ... ? Tu as quoi dans ton /var/log ?

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> Comme je vais avoir besoin d'utiliser SHH hors de ma LAN (pour l'instant SSH est bloqué par le routeur), ça serait plus sécurisé d'utiliser une authentification par clé ?

 

Le problème de la connexion par clé, c'est que justement, tu dois avoir ta clé  :Wink:  Donc si tu te promènes toujours avec ton laptop ou si tu utilises toujours la même machine, pas de problème. Par contre, si tu ne sais pas quelle machine tu vas utiliser et si tu désires te connecter rapidement et facilement chez toi depuis n'importe quel poste, y'a pas mieux qu'un bon password  :Wink: 

----------

## [vector]

Justement, j'ai la clé ^^. Donc, c'est pour cela que je pensais le faire.

----------

## Poischack

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Tu utilises quoi comme daemon de log ? Syslog-ng, metalog, ... ? Tu as quoi dans ton /var/log ?

 

Syslog-ng et mon dossier /var/log ressemble à ça:

```

apache2          gdm            net-snmpd.log                tomcat-5

asterisk         lastlog        news                         vsftpd

cups             messages       nvidia-nforce-installer.log  vsftpd.log

dmesg            messages.1.gz  porthole                     wtmp

emerge.log       messages.2.gz  samba                        wtmp.1.gz

emerge-sync.log  messages.3.gz  scrollkeeper.log             xdm.log

exim             messages.4.gz  scrollkeeper.log.1.gz        Xorg.0.log

fail2ban.log     mysql          snmptt.log                   Xorg.0.log.old

fail2ban_ssh     mythtv         snmpttunknown.log            Xorg.1.log

```

----------

## boozo

 *Spider312 wrote:*   

> une chose est sure, ça finit souvent par un rm -rf / pour effacer les traces du passage

 

A ce propos : d'expérience ou de ouïe dire, tu as déja vu çà plus bas que la racine genre /var/log/un_peu_partout mais pas plus ? je dis celà intéressé car j'ai un fw qui viens "d'enregistrer" <mauvais jeux de mots> ce genre de bidouillage entre hier et aujourd'hui sans que j'arrive a en trouver la cause exacte... rien dans le bash history rien par chkrootkit ni rkhunter... et plus aucuns logs pour investiguer - normal c'est l'origine du pb  :Laughing:  bon d'accord le fw c'est un client légé donc pas sous 'ntoo m'enfin c'est un linux dédié qd m^  :Rolling Eyes:  !?! -

Alors sans vouloir polluer ce thread... si qq'un a une idée juste pour mon information personnelle histoire que celà ne se reproduise pas, je prends  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

Je ne l'ai pas vu en personne, mais j'ai vu des newbs/script_kiddies raconter ce genre d'exploit, ou le planifier  :Rolling Eyes:  certains font ça propre (logs de connexion + historiques shells) d'autres (plus paranos, ou moins respectueux) un peu moins  :Confused: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Il faudrais que je fasse des recherche mais il me semble qu'il est possible de pouvoir lancer à distance un demon quelconque en envoyer une suite particulaire de paquet SYN / SYN-ACK ....

Il me semble qu'il y a un programme qui fait ca. Quand j'avais lu un article dessus j'avais trouver ca pas mal mais j'ai jamais pris le temps de tester. 

Perso je pense que ca vaux le coup car dans ce cas il faudrais deja que le gars trouver la bonne séquence avant même de pouvoir éspérer trouver le user et le mdp.

Si ca intéresse qq1 tenez moi au courrant je regarderai si je retrouve qqch.

----------

## LostControl

 *Poischack wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Tu utilises quoi comme daemon de log ? Syslog-ng, metalog, ... ? Tu as quoi dans ton /var/log ? 
> 
> Syslog-ng et mon dossier /var/log ressemble à ça:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je pense que les logs du serveur SSH sont dans /var/log/messages. Fait un petit :

```
# grep -i ssh /var/log/messages
```

pour voir si c'est vraiment le cas. Tu peux indiquer ce fichier de log dans Fail2Ban si les logs de SSH sont dedans.

A+

----------

## expl0rer

 *Quote:*   

> A ce propos : d'expérience ou de ouïe dire, tu as déja vu çà plus bas que la racine genre /var/log/un_peu_partout mais pas plus ? je dis celà intéressé car j'ai un fw qui viens "d'enregistrer" <mauvais jeux de mots> ce genre de bidouillage entre hier et aujourd'hui sans que j'arrive a en trouver la cause exacte... rien dans le bash history rien par chkrootkit ni rkhunter... et plus aucuns logs pour investiguer - normal c'est l'origine du pb  bon d'accord le fw c'est un client légé donc pas sous 'ntoo m'enfin c'est un linux dédié qd m^  !?! -
> 
> Alors sans vouloir polluer ce thread... si qq'un a une idée juste pour mon information personnelle histoire que celà ne se reproduise pas, je prends

 

T'as la possibilité de passer tes partitions en Read-only sur ton firewall, avec juste des partitions /tmp et /var (je pense qu'on peut etre encore plus restrictifs ) en lecture-ecriture, si t'as plusieurs machines tu centralise l'ensemble des logs sur une machine qui n'est pas en frontale, donc moins de possibilité d'éffacer les traces. Cette solution est assez sure, mais tres contraignante pour les mises à jour car il faut rebooter pour rebasculer / en lecture ecriture.

Sinon il te reste la solution de te faire un livecd au oignons pour jouer le firewall.

et en contre-mesure tu as portsentry qui te permet de bannir une ip dès le scan de port, il scan 3 ports et le prog génére aussitot la ligne qui va bien dans ton firewall pour le bannir, comme ca il a meme pas le temps de tenter de se logguer en addition du prog de lostcontrol je pense que t'es tranquille.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour pouvoir bannir les vilains méchant tu peux aussi utiliser snort + guardian ou bien encore snort-rules ( je suis pas sur du nom d'un coup) qui est un fork de snort.

Enfin je dis ça mais c'est pas pour casser la pub de LostControl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## expl0rer

Le snort est peut etre un peu lourd pour l objectif qu'on cherche a atteindre, et puis il demande pas le meme niveau, car si tu comprends pas ce que tu fais, tu vas faire exploser tes logs avec les faux positifs, et si tu le couples a une contre mesure tu vas empécher les hacker d'entrer ( même pas sur ) par contre y a de forte chances que tu sortes plus non plus (snort est très très sensible au départ)

----------

## LostControl

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Enfin je dis ça mais c'est pas pour casser la pub de LostControl 

 

Ouais ouais c'est ça...  :Laughing: 

 *expl0rer wrote:*   

> Le snort est peut etre un peu lourd pour l objectif qu'on cherche a atteindre

 

C'est bien clair qu'il existe mille autres solutions mais pas mal sont relativement lourdes à mettre en place. Le but ici est de simplement minimiser les risques sans avoir une usine à gaz qui tourne derrière  :Wink:  Un point important de la sécurité, c'est la simplicité (tiens, ça rime  :Very Happy: ). Plus l'admin maîtrise son système, plus il saura par où une attaque potentielle pourrait passer. Installer mille softs de sécurité ne sert à rien non plus s'il n'y a pas un suivi derrière. Il faut analyser les logs, adapter le système aux différentes attaques, etc. Ca prend du temps et pour un home serveur c'est pas vraiment le but.

A+

----------

## kopp

Hop, voilà! Installé le fail2ban... C'est ultra simple pour configurer, le fichier est bien fait/commenté, par conter, truc pas genant, masi tu as laisser une adresse /home/cyril/fail2ban/.../test pour le log ssh  :Wink: 

Voila, j'ai rajouté ça dans les need du script sshd et plus de soucis

Sinon, on peut le configurer pour qu'il fasse pareil avec un serveur ftp ?

----------

## LostControl

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hop, voilà! Installé le fail2ban... C'est ultra simple pour configurer, le fichier est bien fait/commenté, par conter, truc pas genant, masi tu as laisser une adresse /home/cyril/fail2ban/.../test pour le log ssh 
> 
> Voila, j'ai rajouté ça dans les need du script sshd et plus de soucis
> 
> Sinon, on peut le configurer pour qu'il fasse pareil avec un serveur ftp ?

 

Oui je sais j'ai oublié de modifier le path avant le commit  :Sad:  La version 0.5.0 est encore en test mais elle fonctionne bien normalement.

Tu peux faire la même chose pour n'importe quel fichier de log tant que tu as sur une ligne un truc qui dit que le login est foireux et qu'il y a l'adresse IP correspondante. Il te suffit de recopier la section [SSH] du fichier de config, de l'appeler [FTP] par exemple et de modifier les paramètres pour que ça corresponde au log de ton serveur FTP. Il y a d'ailleurs également une section pour Apache dans le fichier de config.

Si tu as des problèmes pour mettre ça en place, copie/colle quelques lignes de tes logs FTP où il y a des tentatives d'intrusion et je regarderai ça. Je pourrai le rajouter dans le fichier de configuration.

A+ et merci d'avoir testé  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Question : si on choisit un port "exotique" pour les connexions ssh et si on bloque les réponses icmp ainsi que les tentatives de scan (filtrage sur les drapeaux des paquets), on ne devrait pas être définitivement tranquille ? J'espère car c'est ce que je fais et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de reconfigurer mon routeur (packet filter sous OpenBSD) !!

----------

## expl0rer

Y a des scans que tu pourras pas bloquer par l'utilisation des flags sur les paquets car ils initient une veritable connexion sur le service ce qui leur permet de déterminer le service et parfois sa version en fonction de la réponse. 

si tu filtres sur ce type de drapeaux, tu peux arreter direct le service car personne pourra y acceder  :Wink: 

Mais bon ce type de scan est pas discret et te génére des logs dans ssh donc facilement blocable par l'appli de lostcontrol.

----------

## Adrien

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> J'espère car c'est ce que je fais et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de reconfigurer mon routeur (packet filter sous OpenBSD) !!

 

[OFF] c'est pas trop chiant à installer/configurer OpenBSD pour se monter un petit routeur? [/OFF]

----------

## blasserre

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> [OFF] c'est pas trop chiant à installer/configurer OpenBSD pour se monter un petit routeur? [/OFF]

 

mon expérience date un peu, mais j'ai un très bon souvenir de mon passage sous OBSD

la doc dispo sur internet est pas trop mal (je dis ça en gentooiste convaincu) et la config relativement simple si tu cherches pas un truc de folie (c'est secure by default, donc t'installes et tu touches plus)... 

mais quand on est veteran sur forums.gentoo.fr on ne pose pas ce genre de questions en public  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   [OFF] c'est pas trop chiant à installer/configurer OpenBSD pour se monter un petit routeur? [/OFF] 
> 
> mon expérience date un peu, mais j'ai un très bon souvenir de mon passage sous OBSD
> 
> la doc dispo sur internet est pas trop mal (je dis ça en gentooiste convaincu) et la config relativement simple si tu cherches pas un truc de folie (c'est secure by default, donc t'installes et tu touches plus)... 

 

Merci blasserre!  :Smile: 

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> mais quand on est veteran sur forums.gentoo.fr on ne pose pas ce genre de questions en public 

 

Ma signature annonce la couleur, veteran ou pas.  :Smile: 

----------

## geforce

Ouais j'viens de me rendre compte que j'ai le meme genre de scan dans mes Logs... J'ai change le port par defaut de SSH ..

Curieusement, c'est presque le meme range d'IP, je dirais le meme fournisseur ?   http://www.netrock.ca/owned.html

Je le savais, c'est les Korens qui nous attaques !! Ils veulent nous posseder nous controler !

Heureux de pas avoir d'user "Test" avec comme pas "test" sur ma machine  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## Adrien

 *geforce wrote:*   

> Heureux de pas avoir d'user "Test" avec comme pas "test" sur ma machine 

 

ça me rappelle quelque chose!  :Laughing: 

Oui moi aussi y'a eu un coréen...

----------

## kopp

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *geforce wrote:*   Heureux de pas avoir d'user "Test" avec comme pas "test" sur ma machine  
> 
> ça me rappelle quelque chose! 
> 
> Oui moi aussi y'a eu un coréen...

 

Bah, c'est pas nouveau, on sait où se trouvent la plupart des pirates/scriptkiddies et autre : en Asie 

Enfin, ne prennez pas ça comme des propos racistes, mais c'est un fait !

----------

## DidgeriDude

@Adrien : Non ce n'est pas compliqué de passer à OpenBSD, il reste juste à comprendre la syntaxe de Packet Filter, mais celle-ci est vraiment simple, enfin à mon goût, comparée à celle d'iptables (pas TROLL... :Smile: ).

Et pour illustrer, j'ai configuré mon routeur 1 an avant de passer à Linux, avec juste des souvenirs d'un test sous Slackware 5 ans plus tôt..., et bien sûr une bonne tonne de docs et d'exemples pris sur le net  :Laughing: .

----------

